# CERM 11th and CEPP11 Updated chapters



## a312 (Feb 24, 2011)

Revised versions of chapters 56, 57, 75, and 76 for CERM11 and CEPP11 are available to download at PPI


----------



## dpatel799 (Apr 26, 2011)

a312 said:


> Revised versions of chapters 56, 57, 75, and 76 for CERM11 and CEPP11 are available to download at PPI


Has anyone bought the 12th Edition? http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=CIVIL&amp;a...0&amp;pr=CERM12


----------



## lady_j (Apr 26, 2011)

dpatel799 said:


> a312 said:
> 
> 
> > Revised versions of chapters 56, 57, 75, and 76 for CERM11 and CEPP11 are available to download at PPI
> ...


Hadn't heard about it till now......I like the bonus e-book that comes with it. Would come in handy if uploaded onto an ipad (or kindle) for taking to and from work (and reading on the bus). I hated dragging that thing around with me when I studied at lunchtime.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 28, 2011)

a312 said:


> Revised versions of chapters 56, 57, 75, and 76 for CERM11 and CEPP11 are available to download at PPI



Link?


----------

